# feminine ending - זאתי



## rolmich

This morning, I heard on reshet bet a university professor talking about "_Haintegratzia hazoti"._
What bothers me is not so much the first word as I do not always insist on using the hebrew equivalent of foreign words, but the second (as in "_Ha isha hazoti"_). Is it really necessary to confirm that a substantif is feminin by adding a final 'i' ? Wouldn't _"Ha isha hazot" _be enough ?
Thanks for your comments<
RK


----------



## Tamar

You're right, _hazoti_  is incorrect.


----------



## rolmich

Tamar said:


> You're right, _hazoti_ is incorrect.


 
Thank you Tamar, I had the feeling that feminin words do not need to be strengthened !
This morning, as I was listening to reshet bet, I heard our FM say "Hakhi Cardinali" (most cardinal). "Cardinal" being a superlative also do not need being strenthened !
(This is not a question, rather a remark).


----------



## RaLo18

Actually, קרדינלי is correct. קרדינל is only the noun, קרדינלי is the adjective.


----------



## origumi

"zoti" is incorrect according to the books but being used so often it practically became part of the language. I believe that "zoti" will find its way to the dictionaries in few decades. That's how new words are formed.

The "i" suffix can make a noun into adjective (not only in Hebrew, see Arabic "nisba"), but also make a foreign-language adjective sound more compatible with Hebrew. The "i" of "zoti" is neither this nor that.


----------



## rolmich

RaLo18, "cardinali" when used in hebrew is meant as "superior/dominant" (from its english sense), so that obviously to say "the most superior" or "the most dominant" is a nonsense<
origumi, I am afraid you are correct, but this "zoti" really gets on my nerves each time I hear it, just like the forced/useless feminization of nouns in french (auteur*e*, professeur*e*).


----------



## Maayan

Some people use _זאתי_ to mark a lower register, for example:
referring to a certain female boss - אוף, *זאתי* גם כן....נשבר לי ממנה


----------



## arielipi

גם כן זאתי
and not
זאתי גם כן.


----------



## anipo

arielipi said:


> גם כן זאתי
> and not
> זאתי גם כן.


  גם לי המילה "זאתי" צורמת מאד. לכן כבר לא משנה לי אם זה "זאתי גם כן" או להפך


----------

